# Buying advice A6 3.2 Quattro Avant



## Carrera-GTI (Feb 20, 2006)

Hello all - I am new to Audi, or will be if I buy one. 

I need more space for the family than what our Golf can offer so was looking at a second hand A6 Avant. 
Needed spec:
Petrol / Gazonile engine
4 wheel drive
Estate

Which engine wold you recommend? I have looked at the 3.2 is it good or does it have any known faults? I have read instances of a tensioner bolt or something going loos ruining the entire engine.

What about the automatic transmission, is it good or with faults? I have read issues with hard gear shift and mechatronic faults. 

An advice on what to look out for, avoid and engine choice would be much appreciated. 
Just trying to make the best choice with the least hassle. 

I have founds a 06/2005 3.2 Quattro Avant automatic done 100.000 km. anything in particular with this year to look out for?

Or is the 4.2 FSI the better choice given fuel economy is the same (at least on the fact data sheet)?
Thanks!


----------



## Wanganrunner (Nov 3, 2008)

Bumping this. 

I'm looking at 05-07 3.2L sedans and I've got most of the same questions.


----------

